# 2018 kioti ck35se loader



## danj (Jun 15, 2020)

just wondering if all newer kioti ck 25,35 and 40 have a certain amount of loader bucket "flex" and or give when backdragging.


----------



## Michael Worley (Jul 7, 2020)

Do you mean the float function? If so, then yes they have that on the newer CK's.


----------

